# Free Webhost...



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

What are some good free webhosts? I'm looking for a free service that offers some of these services: CGI, PHP, mySQL, JAVA, etc. I just want a free website, i[m not really into paying, but just wanted to know if any of y'all know of any good services


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't exactly know very many free hosts out there, but I think most won't allow PHP. At least that seemed to be the case some time ago. I could be wrong as I never really needed a free host since I run a hosting company myself. I know you'll be limited on how much space and bandwidth you can use each month. 

What exactly are you looking to do with this site? A message board perhaps? I remember a few years ago that people had a hard time finding free hosts that allowed msg boards. I'm not sure if things have changed. 

Geocities.com is the only free host that I can think of at this time.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

There are some free web hosts out there that allow most anything and can have decent limits on space and bandwidth.

You could look here to search for some hosting with whatever options you want to have.

Or you could go to one of these places that I found:

http://www.doteasy.com/
http://www.astahost.com/

Keep in mind, I have not tried any of them yet.


----------



## Sootah (Nov 8, 2004)

Why use free webhosting? I spend like $3/month for my sites and I get 3 Gbit of bandwidth per month. That's $36 a YEAR. Well, if you get a domain name that'll cost you $7.00-$15.00 depending on who you register it with so your total cost on the high end FOR THE YEAR is $51.00

Not too bad, I'd say.

I use these guys with good success: http://www.bellweather.net


----------



## Sootah (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh, http://www.domainsatcost.com is good for cheap domain registration.

It's no-frills, you just get the domain and input your nameservers for it, but since that's all that I want it works out well.


----------



## AppleDude (Mar 18, 2005)

*You Get What You Pay For*

Before signing up with any free web host company, check out 100best-free-web-space and review some opf the comments about such hosts. If you don't mind a few hassles, then a rare few are OK. With the hosting I provide, I try to give the client a fair and low price for the amount of usage they need. There are some decent hosts out there that can provide good service for $75 to $80 and give you some bells and whistles too. 100best can give you reviews on all of these.


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

check out:
http://www.ahost4free.com
http://www.illusionfxnet.com/index_free.php
http://www.x3fusion.com/

some, your site might not be accepted but the bottom 2 are banner-free


----------



## 33125416 (Mar 16, 2005)

How come none of you guys suggested freewebs?


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

Personally i just dont like freewebs, I was caught using them at the time they change the 'rules' so you had to put a 

'This site is hosted by freewebs'

havn't used them since so, wouldnt know


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

I used to host my site w/ FreeWebs. It was okay, but you could only upload 50 files and I needed to upload way more than that (My website is an image gallery) so I switched to GeoCities Free. Youget 15 MB of space. Not too bad.


----------



## sammich (Apr 12, 2005)

It's almost impossible to ask a free host to provide MySQL, JAVA, and CGI. Mostly because they use up a lot of resources that free hosts aren't willing to pay for people who are not paying. Even doteasy.com does not have those.
Tripod UK is the only free webhost (to my knowledge) that allows you a cgi-bin.
The cost of hosting has gone down trmendously and there are places that only cost a few dollars a month for all of the things you want. They have better up time, tech support, and there is no advertisements.


----------



## pc_modder_boi (Dec 29, 2004)

free.prohosting.com
www.websamba.com


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

www.100webspace.com

. PHP/mySQL/PERL/CGI/FP extensions/3 subdomains
. 3GB of bw
. 100MB of space

I've been using their service for a couple of months and they have a decent uptime, allow the use of .htaccess files, their PHP installation has GD enabled, fsockopen() and mail() enabled and so on... the best I've used in free hosting. They put a small banner that you can remove if know how but well, that's cheating.

Btw, freewebs? nah... it's almost unusable, they don't even support PHP.


----------



## tcvolcomskater (Jan 18, 2005)

I cant believe noone has mentioned .tk just enter in what u want ur webpage to be called .tk and register it if its not taken Ex. "johndoe.tk" made by the residents of a small island with some servers :grin:


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

> I cant believe noone has mentioned .tk just enter in what u want ur webpage to be called .tk and register it if its not taken Ex. "johndoe.tk" made by the residents of a small island with some servers


dot tk is a redirection service, they don't give web hosting.

/edit: here's a long list with free hosts w/PHP support. Another option is running Apache on your machine with a no-ip.com sub-domain.


----------



## Alck (Nov 9, 2004)

you can try www.angelfire.com, but im not sure it offers any javascript etc...


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm a free host :wink: 

http://elf.kicks-***.org
I had to substitute my domain with my ip becuase my domain has a naughty word in it :4-thatsba


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

IMHO, no matter how good a free hosting is, they always suck and nowadays you can get decent hosting for $2 per month. The free ones should be used as a last-last resort.


----------

